# Winterharter Papyrus - Zyperngras



## waterman (13. Apr. 2008)

'n abend allerseits,

kann mir jemand etwas zu winterhartem __ Papyrus sagen? Hat der einen hohen Nährstoffbedarf? Ich habe einen Ableger vor zwei Jahren geschenkt bekommen. Im vergangenen Jahr hat sich diese Pflanze in einer an der Teichfolie angeschweißten Pflanztasche sehr gut entwickelt und ich habe sie zweimal geteilt, auch diese haben sich prima entwickelt. Und jetzt stehen die drei auch schon "gut im Saft". Sind die nur schön, oder bringen sie auch was für die Wasserqualität?
Weiß einer Bescheid?
Gruß
Wil


----------



## StefanB (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo Wil,


meinst du Cyperus longus? 

Allgemein nehmen die Pflanzen alle Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser auf. Aber sonst ist auch dieses Gras eine Schönheit fürs Auge ;-)

Musst nur aufpassen, es wächst sehr stark!

Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## waterman (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo,
hab leider nur zwei halbe Bilder von dieser Pflanze vom Sommer 2007. Auf dem zweiten Foto kann man oben recht die Spitze sehen.
Heißt sie so? Schön ist sie auf jeden Fall.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## waterman (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hi Stefan,
ja danke das ist es.
Und für die anderen Interessierten, hier ein link:

http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/jahresz/sommer/su3_2.htm
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Dodi (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo!

Das ist ja interessant - winterhartes Zyperngras. 

Leider wird mir dieses zu hoch. Gibt es da evtl. noch eine niedrigere Sorte, die auch winterhart ist?


----------



## wmt (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Ich habe mir auch cyperus longus zugelegt, der sieht schon jetzt ganz gut aus. allerdings hatten wir im Hamburg keinen starken Winter - nur vier zusammenhängende Tage geschlossene Eisdecke. MinimumTemperatur -4°


----------



## waterman (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo zusammen,
mein Cyperus longus hat schon zwei Winter im Teich (am Rhein) überlebt und wuchs vergangenen Sommer wie verrückt (gebändigt in der Pflanztasche)- Meine Sorte ist 2007 nicht über 60cm hoch hinausgegangen. Und es sah richtig gut aus...Jetzt treibt es auch schon ganz schön aus...
Gruß
Wil


----------



## herbi (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

*staubwegwisch*

Servus @ all,....

ist diese Pflanze auch so ein Zypergras....! Das wurde in meinem Planzenfilter so um die 100cm hoch,....!

Sorry für das schlechte Foto,...

*@ Annett,...das ist diese Pflanze vom Chat! Soll ich sie mitschicken?*


----------



## Annett (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo Herbi.

Ja, steck was mit rein... ein kleines Stückchen reicht mir aber. 

Danke.


----------



## goldfisch (1. Sep. 2010)

*Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo,

nach langen suchen habe ich im Frühjahr im hiesigen Klee Gartenmarkt endlich Cyperus papyrus als 1m Jungpflanze bekommen. Irgenwo, ich glaube es was Wernes Website habe ich gelesen, das die Haltung aussichtslos ist. Nach dem Aussetzen im Miniteich sind auch erst einmal alle Halme vertrocknet oder weggefault.

Inzwischen sind 2 neue Triebe gewachsen, allerdings obwohl ca. 1 cm Halmdurchmesser nur 20cm hoch. Vorsichtshalber möchte ich die Pflanze jetzt in den Büromini umsetzen.

Falls jemand Papyrus pflegt, ab wann habt Ihr ihn reingeholt ? Welche Temperatur habt Ihr im Winter ? Beleuchtet Ihr ?

Kann man Ihn mit Hausmitteln vermehren. Die Kopfabmethode wie beim Wald und Wiesen - Cyperus habe ich mehrmals mit Stücken aus Botanischen Gärten versucht, funktioniert aber nicht. Zum Teilen ist er viel zu mickrig.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Dilmun (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Jürgen!

Ich kenn mich zwar mit dieser Sorte cyperus nicht aus, aber vielleicht hilft dir ja der link. 
Offenbar brauchen die Wurzeln Sauerstoff und sollen nicht immer unter Wasser stehen. 

http://www.flora-toskana.de/geschuetzt/pflege/cyperus.htm


----------



## goldfisch (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Sonja,
Danke, Links - und Literatur findet man genug. Ich suche mehr Erfahrungsaustausch. Ursprünglich hat mich meine Tochter darauf gebracht. Nach dem Religionsuntericht hat sie mich gefragt, ob wir auch Papyrus im Teich haben. Ich vermutete erst es hat ähnliche Ansprüche wie das normale Cyperus (nicht totzukriegen) und ist nur wegen der Grösse aus der Mode gekommen. Leider  scheint es anspruchsvolller zu sein.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich hatte mit Cyperus papyrus eigentlich nur Probleme mit Spinnmilben - dashalb ist er am Ende auf den Kompost gewandert, bevor die Viecher auch noch auf die andern Zimmerpflanzen wander.
Ich hatte ihn hell, am bodentiefen Ostfenster stehen, 
der Wasseruntersetzer war immer voll,
1 x die Woche Flüssigdünger.
Vermehrungsversuchen mit den Köpfen haben bei mir auch nicht geklappt, aber die Pflanze war sehr wüchsig. Den Wurzelstock teilen wäre vermutlich gegengen, aber die Spinnmilben haben mir den Spaß an der Pflanze vermießt :evil
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Annett (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Jürgen.

Ich hab was Papyrusähnliches, winterhartes im Teich.  wie sie sich genau nennt... 
Ein kleiner Ableger wäre sicherlich möglich. Foto auch, wenn gewünscht.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Annett
Cyperus longus ist winterhart im Teich, meinst du das?
Das wächst bei mir seit Jahren, der Pflanzenstock breitet sich aber nicht aus.
Es lebt, überlebt, so üppig wie auf dem eingestellten Foto wird es bei mir nicht.
Hier habe ich auch was dazu gefunden.
Kannst du davon Ableger entbehren?
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Ihrs 

meines Wissens nach ist richtiger Papyrus keine Wasserpflanze... 
Ich hab auch dieses Lange Cypergras, ist echt eine tolle Pflanze, meine Krötis laichen dort bevorzugt ab 
Schaut aber nur entfernt aus wie Papyrus. Aber stimmt, eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit hat es.
Ich mags gern


----------



## Buffo Buffo (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo in die Runde,
ich habe mich eben belesen, - da.
Somit gehört der "echte Papyrus" zu den Zyperngräsern.


> richtiger Papyrus keine Wasserpflanze.


 was ist eine richtige Wasserpflanze?
Diese Gräser mögen "den Fuß im Wasser", wie weit man den Wurzelstock (nun bin ich bei den "Zimmerpflanzen) nun dauerhaft eintaucht....
Ich bin am besten mit "immer Wasser im Untersetzer" gefahren. Bei geschlossenen Pflanzgefäßen war das Zyperngras mit dem Wasserstand recht tolerant, der Papyrus weniger.
Nun zum Zyperngras im Teich:
Vor Jahren habe ich das winterharte Zyperngras in einer Kokos-Pflanzmatte am Steilufer gepflanzt, die hat sich mittlerweile aufgelöst/ist verrottet.
Nun "klebt" das Zyperngras am Steilufer.
Damit die Kokosmatte nicht abrutscht, hatte ich die mit einer Wurzelstück am Ufer festgeklemmt. 
Das Wurzelstück ist mittlerweile mit __ Moos überwuchert, im "Überwasserbereich" hat sich "Boden" gebildet.
Das Zyperngras und ein dort ausgesamter __ Blutweiderich & Segge hängen ihre Wurzeln ins freie Wasser und  "kleben" dort am Steilufer, an der nackten Folie -  so hält die ganze Geschichte.
Auf dem Moos sitzen die __ Frösche, in den Wurzeln turnen die Fische, und die Stängel des Zyperngrases waren dieses Jahr ein sehr beliebter Schlupfplatz der __ Libellen.
 

Über Wasser findet das Gras kaum Platz für seie Wurzeln, hier  finde ich: 


> ..Achtung bei Pflanzen, deren Ballen frostempfindlich sind, sie müssen tief genug sitzen: _Cyperus longus_ sollte 40 cm tief stehen;


In diese Tiefe muss es sich wohl verzogen haben, denn es hält dort schon jahrelang aus.

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die immer wieder erstaunt ist, mit welch wiedrigen Umständen Pflanzen zurecht kommen können!


----------



## danyvet (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Mein Cyperus longus (oder heißt der was mit pseudo....?   kann das sein? pseudocyperus longus? hmmm.... habs nimmer so ganz im kopf 
jedenfalls, mein dingstibumsti steht auf ca. 25 oder 30cm Tiefe, und das auch schon seit 2 Jahren.

@ Andrea: das find ich ja toll, dass deine Pflanzen einfach so an der steilen Folie "kleben". Aber ist das auch halbwegs fest? Also, wenn da jetzt zb. eine Katze "reinfällt" und ein bisschen tritt und strampelt, würde das denn halten? Hört sich aber echt nett an, so mit Wurzelstück und __ Moos und so. Stell ich mir sehr natürlich vor. Hätt ich auch gern. Vielleicht sollt ich das auch mal versuchen mit der Kokosmatte. Habs bisher nicht gemacht, weil alles sagten, dass es eben nach ca. 2 Jahren verrottet und die Pflanzen dann wahrscheinlich abstürzen. Wahrscheinlich hängt das bei dir alles an den Wurzeln von oben.


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hi,

ganz zu Anfang meiner Miniteich-Zeit habe ich ein Gras als "Papyrus" für den Teich gekauft, dass ich nunmehr seit einigen Jahren ganzjährig in der im Boden eingelassenen Maurerbütte bei einem Wasserstand von schwankend +/- 5 cm halte. Höhe der Pflanze ca. 60 bis 70 cm.
 
Ob das nun der erwähnte Cyperus longus ist?  
Wenn mir jemand sagt, was es ist und wie ich es vermehre, will ich das gerne versuchen.

Zum Indoor-Papyrus: Den hab ich jahrelang in einem Glashafen gehalten, bis ich das Elend nicht mehr mit ansehen konnte, weil er von den Katzen zum Katzengras befördert worden war. Die Vermehrung war allerdings völlig problemlos. Kronenquirl etwa mit einem 10 bis 15 cm langen Stiel abschneiden. Die Blätter auf zwei bis drei Zentimeter einkürzen und diesen Miniquirl kopfüber in Wasser stecken. In nullkommanix haben sich da Wurzeln gebildet.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo
@ Dany
das die Pflanzen so an der Folie kleben...
das ist nicht mit Vorsatz und Bedacht von mit so gemacht, sondern eine Folge der genialen Fehlplanung des Teiches.....
Den Katzen, Vögel oder anderem Getier halten meine Steiluferkonstruktionen bis her stand, nur ich darf nicht drauf stehen!!!
Zu meinem Leidwesen ist das am ganzen Teich, in dieser oder ähnlicher Form , so. Lauter Steilufer, keine Pflanzzone 
Irgendwie klammern sich __ Seggen, __ Rohrkolben, __ Blutweiderich Sumpfdotterblumen....fest, nur anpflanzen kann ich nichts. Wohin auch? Die Pflanzen dort haben sich zum Teil selbst ausgesäht, und ich hüte sie, somit habe ich auch so was in Richtung Ufer....


@Christine


> ...Kronenquirl etwa mit einem 10 bis 15 cm langen Stiel...


 das hat bei mir super mit dem Indoor-Zyperngras geklappt, die Spitzen von Papyrus sind nur gefault 
mein Indoor-Zyperngras sah so aus: klick
Der Indoor-Papyrus so: klick
Das auf deinen Foto 
Meins im Teich sieht so aus klick und scrollen

sieht aber schön aus, dein "wie-auch-immer-es-heist-Gras"


> Wenn mir jemand sagt, was es ist und wie ich es vermehre, will ich das gerne versuchen.


Ja, dann hätte ich gern ein winziges Pflänzlein davon, große kann ich ja nicht unterbringen...Steilufer und so


> von den Katzen zum Katzengras befördert


  Katzen denken, alles mögliche sei "extra für Katzen angepflanzt" und Möbel sind in erster Linie für Katzen angeschafft, überhaupt bin ich der Untermieter der Katzen 
somit machen sich meine über einen kleinen Elefantenfuß her, der schaut mittlerweile grausam verrrupft aus (  wächst im Garten nicht genug?) und die Hauptfunktion des Teiches ist aus kätzischer Sicht: eine Tränke.... und Bäume wachsen natürlich nur zum Krallen schärfen oder klettern...

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die heute zu faul für eigene Fotos ist, im Netz geht es schneller


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Andrea,

justament in dieser Sekunde hat ein Katzi mir mal wieder demonstriert, dass man Aufmerksamkeit besonders gut mit Krallen im Oberschenkel heischt....

So - Kommando zurück - mein Papyrus war natürlich Zyperngras  (ich Doof, ich).

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tipp für mein "Wasimmeresistgras".


----------



## Hockelrain (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*



> Vielleicht sollt ich das auch mal versuchen mit der Kokosmatte


Hallo Dany,
nimm doch einfach eine Böschungsmatten unverrottbarem PP – Wirrgelege(zB Enkamat). Die hält ein Leben lang (meins zumindest) ist aber nicht ganz billig.
Karsten


----------



## danyvet (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Karsten,

das ist ja jetzt eigenlich OT, also
[OT]die kann man auch am Steilufer einsetzen, also dort, wo es so richtig fast senkrecht runter geht? Wie geb ich denn da welches Substrat rein?[/OT]


----------



## Hockelrain (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Dany,
OT? ( oberer Totpunkt, Ordo Teutonicus)

Ich habe diese Matten bei mir im Teich bei einer Steigung von ca. 55°-bis 65° eingesetzt.
Als Substrat habe ich ein Gemisch aus Lehm  und Sand genommen. (reiner Sand wäscht sich im bereich der Wasseroberfläche zu stark aus).
Bis jetzt funktioniert`s gut (4 Monate). Wie es nach einem Jahr aussehen wird (bei der Steigung) werde ich noch sehen.

Karsten


----------



## Buffo Buffo (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

[OT]na dann mal fröhlich weiter mit OT`s 
@ Dany
hier auch noch ein Link zu den Matten
dein Substrat sollte groß genug sein, das es sich in den Maschen verfängt
oder
du bist mutig
meine "Kleber-Pflanzen" haben kein Substrat, vermutlich würden sie "fetter" mit Substrat wachsen, aber sie Segge hat ihren Meter Höhe, der __ Blutweiderich sowieso und blüht - 
die Sumpfschwertlilie hält sich und blüht nicht so toll....

@ Christine
da muss ich grinsen!
..meinen Katzen gehört die Welt und alles darin dient nur ihrer Freude & Bequemlichkeit!
Sie halten sich in ihrer Residenz ein paar 2-Beiner, die sie gut abgerichtet haben: trotz Katzenklappe wird die Fliegengittertür für die hochherrschaftlichen Stubentieger geöffnet und auf Wunsch im Trockenfutter gerührt, dann schmeckt es besser, wenn man naß auftaucht und genug über das Wetter schimpft, wird man trocken gerubbelt - nur morgens um 2, wenn man sich da über den Regen beklagt... um die Zeit werden die 2-Beiner offensichtlich taub...
aber trotz den Unzulänglichkeiten der 2-Beiner (sie rühren den kätzischen Beitrag zur gesunden Ernährung, Mäuse, nicht an)  sind die Katzis mit ihrem Personal zufrieden...
Liebe Grüße
Andrea[/OT]


----------



## idefix--211 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo zusammen,

mit dem "echten" Cyperus papyrus habe ich auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Entweder haben ihn die Spinnmilben oder die Trauermücken umgebracht  Besonders im Winter, wenn es bei uns wenig Licht gibt und die Luftfeuchte in den Räumen niedrig ist, ist er wohl sehr empfindlich, so meine Erfahrung.

Von Werner bekam ich letztes Jahr einen Cyperus longus, der sieht so aus:
   
Er sitzt in der Sumpfzone, knapp über der Wasserlinie. Den letzten Winter hat er gut überstanden.
Das müsste die gleiche Art sein, wie bei Andrea.

Christine, du hast da ein anderes "Gras", da passt weder die Wuchsform noch die Blüten. Aber schön ist es trotzdem  Ich tippe nach den Blüten zu urteilen auf eine Simse, aber da kennen sich andere besser aus. Vermehrung müsste aber über Ausläufer klappen, also einfach ein paar Triebe ausbuddeln und neu setzen.

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

@ Christine

ich vermute Dein Gras ist Carex muskigumensis - die Palmwedelsegge

Bezüglich des echtes Papyrus habe ich inzwischen meine Meinung geändert. Wir haben seit ein paar Jahren einen Bestand aus einer anderen Herkunft und diese Pflanzen bringen wir jetzt im Zimmer problemlos über den Winter. Sie stehen im Büro (Fenster nach Norden und Osten) und halten zumindest soweit durch, dass sie im Frühling wieder kräftig neu austreiben und ab Mitte Mai wirklich schöne Pflanzen im Gewächshaus sind. Im Hochsommer stelle ich sie sogar raus.


----------



## sister_in_act (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

hallo 

ich hab mir 3x papyrus gekauft und.... ermordet
wie mir die freundliche verkäuferin sagte hinterher mag papyrus  feucht aber keine nässe--somit ist er mir schlicht jedesmal verfault.

mein zyperngras hingegen wuchert in töpfen und steht teilweise  voll im wasser. im herbst hole ichs ins haus.guter luftbefeuchter übrigens
im teich konnte ichs noch nicht ansiedeln,--da mach ich irgendwas falsch scheints...
morgen mach ich mal bilder.
vermehren läßt es sich sehr leicht.

gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo.

Ich habe das gleiche wie Evi es auf den Bildern zeigt und wie es bei Hydrokosmos (Link von Andrea weiter oben) zu sehen ist.

Vermutlich stammt es auch vom gleichen Lieferanten. Zumindest kann ich mich nicht an einen Kauf wo anders erinnern. 
Viel vermehrt es sich nicht, aber es wird auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Ulla


> da mach ich irgendwas falsch scheints.


das "Indoor" Zyperngras kannst nur im Sommer im Teich kultivieren, so ala Hydrokultur. Wobei das in der knalligen Sonne dann wohl nicht schnell genug mit dem Wassernachschub ist, und die Spitzen vertrocknen...

für mich eine eindeutige Unterscheidung:
das "winterharte" Zyperngras hat dreieckige Stengel, (und der echte Papyrus, glaube ich, auch)
das "Indoor" Zyperngras runde...
die Wedel der Zyperngräser sind für mein ungeschultes Auge nicht soooo unteschiedlich, die vom winterharten (in meinem Teich jedenfalls) sind "mickriger"

den unfangreichsten, dichtesten Schopf hatte mein Papyrusgras...(prima Wohngegend für Spinnmilben)

@Annett


> Viel vermehrt es sich nicht, aber es wird auch nicht weniger.


so ist es bei mir auch, allerdings dachte ich, das liegt an meiner etwas speziellen Haltungsart.
Wo wächst deines? Gedüngt? Im Ufergraben?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Annett (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Andrea.

Meines steht im Maurersand direkt im Teich bei ca. 15 - 20cm Wassertiefe.


----------



## goldfisch (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo,

Danke erst einmal. Heute ist mein Papyrus in den Bürominiteich umgezogen. Bisher stand die Wurzel unter Wasser. Ich habe Ih jetzt höher gesetzt. Dabei haben ich einen neuen Trieb entdeckt.

Mein Cyperus alternifolius wuchert von Frühjahr bis Herbst im Teich. Teilweise sogar schwimmend. Im Winter habe ich es frostfrei in Aquarien, Eimern, Töpfen ... .

mfg Jürgen


----------



## danyvet (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Ein Bürominiteich!!! hmmmm..... das bringt mich jetzt auf Gedanken 
da könnt ich ja dann auch versuchen, meine Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern 
ich glaub ich werd heut mal in den Baumarkt schauen und einen Bottich kaufen ....und mich im Mini-Thread anmelden


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo,

das mit dem nur feuchten Boden kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mein echter Papyrus steht im Wasser, Sommer wie Winter.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hi,

Papyrus braucht schon nasse Füße es bildet am Heimatstandort sehr dichte Pflanzengürtel im Flachwasser (so wie hier __ Schilf oder die __ Rohrkolben)

Das Problem wird hier im Teich eher bei den starken Temperaturschwankungen liegen (die im Haus gewachsenen (verweichlichten) Blätter vertragen ja auch die ungewohnte Sonne nicht und bekommen nach dem ausräumen ins Freiland erst mal nen Sonnenbrand und sterben dann ab

MfG Frank


----------



## sister_in_act (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

hallo alle

@Andrea
mein Zyperngras hat eindeutig runde Stengel. 

 << einer meiner Töpfe, die bald wieder ins Haus kommen.

Inzwischen denke ich auch, daß die Temperatur im Biotop einfach zu niedrig ist.Schatten hätte es genug gehabt.(Aber will es das? ) Mehrere Versuche haben nichts gebracht.Wie gesagt schon..meine Sorte ist ohnehin nicht winterhart.

Lb Grüße 
Ulla


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hi Ulla,

bei deinem Zypergras handelt es sich höchstwahrscheinlich um die 0815 Art Cyperus alternifolius

MfG Frank


----------



## Mops (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hi,

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen einen Cyperus alternifolius geschenkt bekommen. Er steht in unserem Mini in der Randzone, so bei ca. 2-4 cm Wasserstand. 

Ist dieser winterhart oder sollte man ihn lieber im Winter reinholen? Und wenn ja, wie überwintert man ihn am besten?

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Dilmun (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hi Mops!

Soviel ich bis jetzt gelesen und gehört habe, ist nur Cyperus longus winterhart. 

Cyperus alternifolius (die 0815Art wie sie Frank nennt) überwintert man im kühlen Zimmer oder Wintergarten bei mindestens 10°.


----------



## sister_in_act (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Wintergarten ist das Stichwort

wobei ich einen immer im Wohnzimmer habe wegen der Luftfeuchtigkeit..obwohl es da winters* warm .
Allerdings besprühe ich ihn auch  fast täglich dann.
Irgendwie ist mir der 0815 dann auch grad recht weil nicht so *zimperlich*

Wird langsam Zeit die Töpfe reinzuholen...War lausig kalt letzte Nacht

sonntäglicher gruß

Ulla


----------



## Mops (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Oh, dann muß ich ihn wohl auch mal reinholen.

Wie pflanzt ihr eure? Meiner steht ja nun ohne Topf in der Randzone. Dort ist nur ein wenig Kies drin und einige Steinchen.Einfach mit etwas Kies in einen normalen Plastiktopf und dann in einen Übertopf voll Wasser stellen? 

Wechselt ihr dann auch regelmäig das Wasser oder füllt ihr immer nur nach?

Gibt es sonst noch Pflanzen am Teich, die gerne als winterhart verkauft werden, es aber nicht sind?


----------



## Dilmun (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hi Mops!

Ich habe Meinen erst seit dem Frühjahr. Ich habe von einer Bekannten einige Quirl bekommen und bewurzeln lassen.

Meiner sitzt in Seramis und ich hatte ihn mit dem Topf (ist ein gelber Übertopf) in einem von meinen Becken. (ich hab ja mehrere "Miniminiteiche") 
Ich werde ihn im Wintergarten in diesem Topf und in diesem Substrat überwintern. 

Meine Bekannte, von der ich die Ableger habe, hat ihn in einem Topf mit Erde und nur in der Wasserschale unter dem Topf steht immer Wasser. 
Wie Ulla schon schrieb. Er scheint sehr anpassungsfähig zu sein. 



> Gibt es sonst noch Pflanzen am Teich, die gerne als winterhart verkauft werden, es aber nicht sind?



Das kommt drauf an, was du für Pflanzen hast.

Meine Liste mit den Pflanzen, die nicht draußen überwintern können. 
Lobelie, __ Hechtkraut?, Sumpfcalla, __ Papageienfeder. Die kommen in einem von meinen blauen Keramiktöpfen mit in den Wintergarten. 
Die nicht winterharten Seerosen gebe ich in einen extra Kübel.


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Sonja,

__ Hechtkraut und __ Papageienfeder sind bei mir winterhart, aber sie stehen bei mir nicht in Kübeln sondern in flachen Teichen. Ob eine Pflanze winterhart ist hängt sehr vom Standort und der Haltungsform ab. Generell muss man bei einer Haltung im Topf oder Kübel davon ausgehen dass die Pflanze so nicht winterhart ist. Auch einheimische Pflanzen halten die Überwinterung in einem Topf im Freien sehr oft nicht aus. Der Frost kann von allen Seiten angreifen und das sind dann viel härtere Bedingungen als diejenigen, die die Pflanze im Erdboden aushalten muss. 

Der Standort spielt auch eine sehr große Rolle. Im Winter 2008/09 sind mir sehr viele in Maurerkübel gepflanzte Seerosen erfroren. Es hat so gut wie alle Kübel getroffen, die auf der Ostseite des Gewächshauses standen, während die Kübel auf der Westseite durchwegs gut über den Winter kamen. Des Rätsels Lösung: auf der Ostseite herrscht Durchzug, der kühlt nochmal gewaltig herunter, auf der Westseite steht eine kleine Hecke und bricht den Wind. An solchen Kleinigkeiten kann es liegen ob eine Pflanze bei Dir winterhart ist oder nicht.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Ich halte Cyperus papyrus seit vielen Jahren aber im Topf,
denn winterhart ist der garantiert nur in Ägypten. 
Er ist zweifelsfrei an seinen bis daumendicken und deutlich dreikantigen Stielen erkennbar.
In den Ansprüchen liegt der wirklich so wie sein kleines Gattungsmitglied, das Cyperngras,
nur ist der Papyrus etwas heikler.
Wie bereits richtig festgestellt wurde, ist der auch nicht durch Kopfstecklinge vermehrbar,
sondern nur durch Stockteilung. (Einen Winzstock wird man aber nicht teilen.) 
Bei mir steht er IMMER im Wasser, das von 20 cm unter Bodenoberfläche bis zur Oberfläche reicht.
(Ich denke, so ein bissl Schwankung ist nur natürlich.)
Versuche, ihn (den Sommer über mit Topf) im Teich unterzubringen, habe ich aufgegeben: 
Er geht nicht ein, aber wächst auch nicht besonders gut.
Ich denke, dass der einen sehr hohen Nährstoffbedarf hat,
denn im ersten Winter, nachdem ich ihn bekommen habe, wurde der über 2 m hoch,
während jetzt zwar üppig wächst (und regelmäßig im Frühling geteilt wird), aber bestenfalls 1 m erreicht. 
(Ich muss mal eine Kuhflade unten in den Topf tun, oder habt ihr einen anderen Tipp?)
Den Topf sollte man eher zu groß wählen und nur bis 5 cm unter den Rand mit fetter Erde füllen,
da der Papyrus sonst zum "Abhauen" neigt: Er verlässt das Gefäß.

Hier seht ihr einen im Vordergrund stehen - als Terrassenbepflanzung:


----------



## Dilmun (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Werner!

Herzlichen Dank für deine ausführliche Beschreibung. 

Beim kreuz- und querlesen  hab ich mir da wohl was falsch gemerkt.


----------



## goldfisch (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Peter,
mich interessiert die Überwinterungstemperatur und ob Du beleuchtest.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo Jürgen!
Ich überwintere den Papyrus im Wohnraum (22°C) vor einem Südfenster - nass wie im Sommer.

GANZ, GANZ WICHTIG ist, dass der im Winter NICHT GEDÜNGT wird:
Er bekommt sonst sehr lange, sehr schwache Halme, 
die unter ihrem eigenen Gewicht umknicken!


----------



## Butterfly (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Hallo!!

Ich wollte mal etwas zur Pflege von Papyrus fragen: Und zwar wollt ich wissen, ob man es im Spätherbst runtrschneidet, oder es eintrockenlässt und im frühling die verwelkten Triebe abzieht?
Freue mich über Antworten.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Du kannst den Papyrus gerne im Spätherbst runterschneiden, 
eintrocknen lassen und im Frühling die welken Triebe abziehen,
aber dann kannst du ihn -was viel einfacher kommt- gleich im Kompost überwintern:
Wenn dir der EIN einziges Mal eintrocknet,
kannst du nur mehr ägyptische Männchen draufmalen,
aber grün wird der nie wieder.


----------



## Butterfly (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch  Papyrus*

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Limnos (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hi

Es gibt noch zwei allerdings nur bis 15 cm hohe, einheimische Cyperus-Arten: C. flavescens und C. fuscus. Leider sind die einjährig und bei mir haben sie sich nicht selbst erhalten. Ich habe aber noch eine andere Cyperusart, möglicherweise C. eragrostis, die im Freien bis 60 cm hoch wird (bei Lichtmangel höher). Sie stammt von der Ardèche. Sie ist zwar auch nicht zuverlässig winterhart, sät sich aber (bei mir) problemlos aus. Mit C. papyrus habe ich auch wenig Erfolg. Jedesmal hält er die Überwinterung drinnen nicht durch. Bei C. longus ist das Problem, dass er bei mir wuchert.

 1) C. flavescens 2. C. fuscus, 3) C. papyrus,  4) C. eragrostis?  5 und 6) C. longus

           

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche meinen Papyrus schon seit Jahren erfolglos aus meinem Teich zu verbannen, weil er sehr große  Büsche und  Wurzelstöcke bildet, aber er treibt aus Wurzelresten immer wieder aus und macht sich breit wo er kann.Seine genaue Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht, denn hier auf Paros sagen sie einfach Papyrus und halten ihn sehr trocken in Gefäßen vor den Häusern. Vor 10-12 Jahren war dieser Papyrus die einzige Pflanze, die sich in meinem Teich gut halten konnte. Die Entfernung der riesigen Wurzelstöcke war nach einigen Jahren aber nur mehr mit Pickel und Säge zu schaffen, weshalb ich die Pflanzen jetzt nicht mehr unbeobachtet wachsen lasse, obwohl sie mir gut gefallen und außerdem völlig problemlos zu halten sind. Über die Winterhärte kann ich nichts sagen, da es hier auf Paros keinen Frost gibt.

                  


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## SG3 (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Ich nehme Dir gerne etwas Zyperngras beim nächsten auslichten ab, wenn Du es loswerden willst.


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Moin.

Ich bin mir unsicher, ob es ein Zyperngras ist oder doch eher ein Carex:    
Höhe max. 15 bis 20cm. Stand bisher im Ufergraben und soll(te) auf Reisen gehen...


----------



## buddler (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

sorry wenn ich noch ne frage hinterher schieb.
aber ist dies gras hier winterhart?wenn nicht,ist es möglich es mit flies über den winter zu bringen?
gruß jörg


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hi Jörg, 
so von oben fotographiert und ohne Samen/Blütenstände.....
acker dich doch mal durch diesen Thread durch, da geht es auch um "was ist was", Papyrus oder Zyperngras, um Winterhärte,  usw

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Limnos (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hi

 @ Elfriede und Jörg

Beides ist Cyperus alternifolius, die Regenschirmpflanze. Sie ist bei uns nicht winterhart, kann aber gut im Zimmer oder einem frostfreien Raum überwintert werden. Man kann von ihr leicht neue Pflanzen aus dem Blattschopf ziehen.

@ Annett
Wenn es nicht von außerhalb Mitteleuropas herkommt, dann ist es Cyperus fuscus (einjährig). 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## buddler (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

siehste,geht auch ohne ackern.
gut dass es spezialisten gibt
danke.
wie funktioniert das denn eigendlich mit der vermehrung?das kann ich mir so gar nicht vorstellen.totaler  anfäger.........noch
danke
gruß jörg
ps.einfach kopf abschneiden und wieder einpflanzen????????????????


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*



> einfach kopf abschneiden und....?


..... mit Stiel nach oben in ein Wasserglas, wenns Wurzeln hat einpflanzen....


----------



## buddler (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

????????echt???????????
den kopf ins wasser und den stil rausgucken lassen????
das funktioniert wirklich?welch laune der natur.
danke.
grüße aus dem ruhrpott
jörg


----------



## Dilmun (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Ja, so hab ich meine auch gemacht. 
Die Quirl kannst gut die Hälfte einkürzen.

Die sind sonst "spießig".


----------



## buddler (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

das ist echt ungewöhnlich.das teil,das normalerweise über wasser oder land steht,unter wasser sein soll.
ich werds mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo Wolfgang.



Limnos schrieb:


> @ Annett
> Wenn es nicht von außerhalb Mitteleuropas herkommt, dann ist es Cyperus fuscus (einjährig).
> 
> MfG.
> Wolfgang



Also mein Ufergraben liegt in Sachsen - sehr kalt im Winter.... die Pflanze dürfte von alleine/per Samenmischung von NG oder ähnlichem angelandet sein. 

Vielen Dank für die Bestimmung. 
Die Pflanze ist per DHL schon zu einem User unterwegs, ich dürfte aber noch mehr davon haben.


----------



## Redlisch (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo,

das hier ist mein Cyperus papyrus, ich habe ihn seit 3 Jahren.
Vorher wohnte er 6 Jahre in meinem Büro auf der Arbeit.

 


Überwintert wird bei uns in der Wohnung, die hohen Halme sind noch von Anfang letzten Jahres. Wenn keine Frostgefahr mehr besteht kommt er raus zum Filterteich, er wächst bei uns im Halbschatten.


Axel


----------



## Dilmun (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*



Der ist ja schön. 

Du hast offenbar viel Platz für die Überwinterung.


----------



## goldfisch (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo Axel,
ist das Papyrus ?
mfg JW


----------



## Redlisch (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo,

laut unseren Gärtnermeistern und den Pflanzenseiten im INet ist es Egyptian Papyrus.

Gib das mal bei Tante Google, unter Bilder suchen, ein und du wirst die selbe Pflanze finden.

Klick_mich

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo Axel,
ich sehe auf Deinen Foto Zypergrass Cyperus alternifolius. Bei Deiner Google-Suche sehe meist  Papyrus.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Redlisch (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*



goldfisch schrieb:


> ich sehe auf Deinen Foto Zypergrass Cyperus alternifolius. mfg Jürgen



Zypergrass Cyperus:
...bis 1 m hohe Staude aus Madagaskar ...

... Cyperus alternifolius ist eine ausdauernde, grasartige Pflanze, die eine Höhe von etwa 50 bis 150 cm erreicht ...

Papyrus:

...Wuchsform: An bis zu 2m hohen Halmen sitzen schirmartige Blattschöpfe...


Wenn du dir das Foto mal anschaust, die Fenster Oberkante ist 2,25m ....und die
höchsten Halme musste ich abschneiden, da sie durch eine Stumböe ,die auch meinen Filterteich plätte, abgeknickt waren.

Axel

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo Axel,
mein Zypergrass, Cyperus alternifolius ist teilweise auch über 2 m gross, während , wie ich im anderen Thema geschrieben habe, mein Payprus ,Cyperus papyrus mit 50 cm mickert. Die Unterschiede sind z.b. Querschnitt des Halmes, Blüten und Schopf....
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Vechtaraner (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo Namensvetter,
was sehen meine endzündeten Augen da im Vordergrund,eine Alocasia oder ist es eine Colocasia esculenta(Taro)?
Gruß Jürgen
der mit Cyperngras bisher keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## goldfisch (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo Jürgen,
irgend ein Taro, Form ist mir unbekannt. Ich war auf 3 Jahren auf Madeira Unkraut rupfen. Die anderen stehen noch im Teich. Ansonsten noch ein Mangrove. 
Zum Thema zurückzukommen. Alles nicht winterhart. Zypergrass habe ich aber schon im geschützten Frühbeet überwintert. Taro hat auch schon unter einem Laubhaufen überlegt. Den Neutrieb haben dann die __ Schnecken gefressen. Mache ich nicht nochmal.
mfg Jürgen
Danke das beide Themen zusammengeführt wurden.


----------



## Christine (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Danke das beide Themen zusammengeführt wurden.



Bitte gerne - manchmal kann ich mich auch nützlich machen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo Pflanzenfreunde!
Ich kultiviere und vermehre seit Jahren sowohl alternifolius als auch papyrus.
BEIDE waren unrsprünglich bis 2 m hoch,
aber trotz nahrhaftester Erdmischung, wärmster Haltung und sonnigster Aufstellung
werden die jetzt nicht einmal 1 m groß.

Was zur Hölle mach ich falsch?


----------



## goldfisch (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo Peter,
C. alternifolius wird bei mir absonnig im Teich und ind den Aufzuchtkübeln am grössten. Also wenn ordenlich Nährstoffe im Wasser sind. Die Temperatur und Erde scheint keine grosse Rolle zu spielen. Er wächst auch wurzelnackt bei 10 grad. Mit Papyrus sammle ich noch Erfahrungen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Das ist interessant, was du sagst!
Ich habe die Schopfableger von einer Pflanze in einem Geschäft, wo ich nach dem Weg fragte
und da stand vor einer nach Süden gerichteten Auslagenscheibe das größte Cyperngras, 
das ich je gesehen habe: mind. 2 m hoch (ab Erdoberfläche im Topf). 

Zuhaus kultiviere und vermehre ich es seit über 10 Jahren, 
es wächst zwar prächtig, wird aber trotz Kompost und Vollsonne nicht einmal 1 m.
Ich werd´s mal im Schatten probieren ...

Womit düngst du´s? Blaukorn?


----------



## waterman (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt melde ich mich auch noch mal zum Thema Cyperus longus. Dreieckige Stengel und bis zu 1,5 Meter hoch. Starker Wuchs, nur im Baueimer zu empfehlen. Ein bis zwei Stengel reichen aus, um in einem Sommer wieder eine stattliche Pflanze zu erhalten. Ich habe die Pflanze in einer Tiefe von 10 - 20 cm im Teich gehabt, leider vor zwei Jahren alles entsorgt, weil ich keine passende Stelle mehr hatte. Schade, heute würde ich eine geeignete Stelle haben.

Zur Winterhärte: Hier am Mittelrhein hat es keine Probleme gegeben, drei Jahre Winter waren kein Problem, aber bei mir schaffte es auch die anemopsis californicae, wenn der Winter mit minus 17-18 Grad zuschlägt

Gruß
Wil


----------



## goldfisch (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Womit düngst du´s? Blaukorn?



Hallo Peter,
ich dünge nicht zusätzlich. Aus dem Bundsandstein kommt in unserer Gegend sowieso Mineralwasser, Blätterfallen immer mal im den Teich, zusätzlich produziern __ Molche und Fische genug "Dünger".
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hi Axel,

Cyperus papyrus ist deines jedenfalls nicht, dazu sind die Blattschöpfe zu grob. Papyrus hat ganz schmale, dafür aber unmegen Blätter da oben (ein regelrechter Hippi-Look). Cyperus alternifolius kommt dem aussehen her eher hin (gibt aber noch ne ganze Anzahl mehr an Cyperus-Arten im Handel).

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo Peter

@ Was zur Hölle mach ich falsch? 
Die Höhe der Pflanze hängt von zwei Faktoren ab: Licht und Nährstoffangebot. Normal ist: je weniger Licht desto höher wird die Pflanze (Vergeilen). Hält das Nährstoffangebot nicht mit, bleiben die Stängel dünn und knicken leicht. Wenn Papyrus in Ägypten über zwei Meter hoch wird, liegt es zum einen am Nährstoffreichtum, zum anderen an der Konkurrenz der sehr dicht wachsenden Pflanzen, die sie zu dem Wettlauf zwingt, obwohl es an Sonne bestimmt nicht mangelt.

MfG.-
Wolfgang


----------



## goldfisch (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo,
meinen mickerten Paprus (siehe beitrag 70) hat es jetzt wieder hingeraft. Vieleicht kommt noch was neues aus der Wurzel. Vermutlich muss ich im Urlaub selber was fangen. Wie bei Zwiebeln, Taro, Ingwer und Co das Zeug was hier verkauft wird taugt einfach nichts.
Das Unkraut Zypergrass ist wieder nicht totzukriegen. Dieses Jahr habe ich wegen eventeller versteckter Enneacanthus  aber gleich in Mörtelkübeln eingelagert.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Limnos (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hi

Mit Cyperus papyrus habe ich auch nie dauerhaften Erfolg gehabt. Wenn ich ihn ins Zimmer holte, wurde er von Spinnmilben befallen. Vermehren lässt er sich nur durch Wurzelstockteilung einer kräftigen Pflanze. Die Sache mit den Kopfstecklingen funktioniert nur bei der Art Cyperus alternifolius, der Regenschirmpflanze. Dauerhaft habe ich neben der Cyperus longus Art nur eine andere Art, die möglicherweise C. eragrostis ist. Sie wird bis 50 cm hoch. Ich habe sie aus Südfrankreich, wo sie an der Ardeche unweit des großen Felsbogens im Flussschotter wuchs. Sie erhält sich seit zwanzig Jahren durch Selbstaussaat.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tümpler (25. März 2011)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo,

Könnte man Cyperus alternifolius jetzt schon rausmachen wenn die Temperaturen nicht in den Frostbereich gehen ?

lg Daniel


----------



## Nymphaion (25. März 2011)

*AW: Winterharter  Papyrus - Zyperngras*

Hallo Daniel,

das kommt darauf an wo die Pflanze bisher gestanden ist. Hatte sie es mollig warm, dann hat sie keinerlei Widerstandskraft auch bei geringen Frostgraden. Hast Du sie bisher kalt gehalten, dann kannst Du einen Versuch machen. Allerdings haben wir erst die dritte Woche März. Der Märzwinter ist bislang ausgeblieben, und im April haben wir sehr oft auch noch eine deutliche Frostphase. Eigentlich räumt man frostempfindliche Pflanzen erst nach den Eisheiligen Mitte Mai ins Freiland.


----------

